# Windows XP Dies, So Does Its 'Microsoft Security Essentials'



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

> Bad news for those still planning to cling to their legacy Windows XP systems after the operating system's official "death" on April 8, 2014: While the OS will certainly work come April 9, you're going to start heading into the wild, wild West of viruses, exploits, and other unfriendly computer hijinks.
> Not only is support for the operating system ending, but *you will also lose your ability to benefit from Microsoft's free antivirus and anti-malware app, Microsoft Security Essentials.*


http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2429423,00.asp?kc=PCRSS03069TX1K0001121&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+ziffdavis%2Fpcmag%2Fbreakingnews+%28PCMag.com+Breaking+News%29&utm_content=My+MSN


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I use AVG, and haven't heard that it will cease to protect XP. And yes, I know there is more to the danger than just virus protection. I still haven't decided what I'm going to do for a laptop come April.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

I liked Windows XP quite a lot and used it almost exclusively until about 6 months ago when I got a new computer and it had Windows 8. 

My Win8 computer is lightning fast compared to my old computer but I don't think that's XP's fault. I still thought XP was a much better user interface for me. Oh, well. I'm getting used to 8 and it's not terrible. 

If you want to try something different, you could always load Zorin OS7. It's supposed to be a lot like Windows XP in it's use and feel. I've been thinking I might give it a try on my old bloated Dell 9300 one of these days, the old computer I just replaced. Loved that computer but after nearly 8 years, it was time to upgrade...


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I've never heard of Zorin. Just looked it up and am intrigued, especially since the description states it will run like Win7. I have an older laptop running XP that I no longer use so am willing to experiment with. Does anyone know of a website that has a tutorial for taking off XP and putting Zorin on? Also, will Microsoft Office 2007 run under Zorin? I figured I can use Open Office since it runs under Linux, but I really like Office 2007.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Belfrybat said:


> Does anyone know of a website that has a tutorial for taking off XP and putting Zorin on?


I don't know anything about Zorin specifically, but typically Linux installers will do the disk partitioning for you, and give you the option of keeping Windows and setting up a dual-boot configuration so you can choose Windows or Linux at boot time. That's a good way to go if you're not sure you're ready to jump in with both feet.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Just because XP updates will stop, does not mean people will be writing exploits for it.
Besides, if you use common sense and a good anti-virus how is that going to be different from what you're doing today with XP?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

mnn2501 said:


> Just because XP updates will stop, does not mean people will be writing exploits for it.
> Besides, if you use common sense and a good anti-virus how is that going to be different from what you're doing today with XP?


ANY Anti virus programs do NOT at all stop the bad guys getting into unplugged Holes that are in XP. And it is THOSE updates that are going to be stopped. 
And with so many XP users out there I would not be a bit surprised if HACKERS will be very busy finding those new vulnerable spots in XP.
Don't think for one minute there won't be a plethora of attacks. I am sure many are just salivating at even the THOUGHT of getting in somebody's machine that is too lazy to update their machines to a MORE SECURE Operating System.
Even XP can't go higher then IE 8. What is the newest one now, 11?
The more one gets behind in updating to the newest version the more Unsecured that machine becomes.
And Anti Virus software has nothing to do when it comes to the making the computer secure form the bad guys getting into a security hole that has not been plugged.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

arabian knight said:


> And with so many XP users out there I would not be a bit surprised if HACKERS will be very busy finding those new vulnerable spots in XP.


There aren't that many XP users anymore; it's down to about 13% now, and it'll only keep going lower. The lower it goes, the farther off the bad guys' radar XP will be -- they go where the money is. (They're not hackers; hackers are the good guys who try to protect you windoze users from the bad guys.)



> Even XP can't go higher then IE 8.


Most XP users already use something other than IE, mostly Firefox.

In short, it seems to me XP machines will be about as safe as they've ever been after Micro$oft drops support. So if you want to keep running XP, keep your virus software up to date, don't use IE, and don't worry about it.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Very few people use XP and less and less will be. Exploiters do not write for something that has few users, hence everyone saying Apples are so virus free.

It would be like saying hackers are really going after Windows 98.


----------



## Larburlingame (May 28, 2003)

Read today that Microsoft will keep updating their security programs for XP until 2015. Windows 9 is suppose to be out in April of 2015. When it comes out the will probably drop all support for XP. From what I have read Windows 9 will be more like Windows 7 instead of windows 8.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Larburlingame said:


> Read today that Microsoft will keep updating their security programs for XP until 2015. Windows 9 is suppose to be out in April of 2015. When it comes out the will probably drop all support for XP. From what I have read Windows 9 will be more like Windows 7 instead of windows 8.


Yes that is correct.
But that is just for Microsoft Essentials anti virus, anti malware, but still is dropping the Support of XP, Meaning No Security Updates for XP itself.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

mnn2501 said:


> Very few people use XP and less and less will be. Exploiters do not write for something that has few users, hence everyone saying Apples are so virus free.
> 
> It would be like saying hackers are really going after Windows 98.


 Well read this one.


> ATM security alert as Microsoft prepares to kill off Windows XP
> Microsoft to cease support for Windows XP on April 8th
> Experts believe only 95% of ATMs run the software
> Could leave machines vulnerable to hackers





> Experts say many of the ATMs may have to be dumped, and that 95% of ATMs in use runs windows XP.
> 'My bank operates an ATM that looks like it must be 20 years old, and there&#8217;s no way that it can support Windows 7,' Suzanne Cluckey, the editor of ATM Marketplace, a news site that serves the industry, told Bloomberg.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...ft-ends-support-Windows-XP.html#ixzz2qrK1orox


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I read today that in addition to providing Microsoft Security Essentials through July 2015, that their Malicious Software Removal Tool will also be extended (the so-called "Tuesday patch"). I realize this doesn't mean XP will be totally supported, but at least there will be some protection. 
http://windowsitpro.com/windows-xp/windows-xp-gets-another-lift-msrt-extension

I decided not to fight progress and just purchased a baby ASUS running Win8. I decided I didn't need a full sized laptop and the small footprint and touch screen called to me. But I'm not unplugging the XP laptop yet.


----------

